# Steelhead Bender



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

With a deer in the freezer I have four days off from work and I have plenty of spawn bags tied up. I am going to go on a four day steelhead bender across the EUP. Some surf fishing and some river fishing. Lots of bags tied and ready to go. Hope that the drag screams louder than the fisherman.


----------



## deadbait (Oct 17, 2008)

Sounds like fun. Hope conditions are good for you.


----------



## Shrike (Jul 23, 2010)

So, Wha happen?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Weather put me down for two days, I skipped out on one due to high muddy water but gave it my best shot on Sun and got a skunk. Just waiting for ice right now.


----------

